# Trailer Hitch



## wildroot (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone have any luck locating a trailer hitch for an '01 e38? 

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I seem to recall people used "Dalan" ?

LINK: OEM post by farnarkler










LINK: Dalan post by DJ


----------



## wildroot (Apr 18, 2008)

I think that's the CURT hitch that attaches to the bottom of the trunk and the spare wheel well. I was hoping to find something other than that one as attatching it to sheet metal seems a little squirley. Do you have to cut out part of the rear bumper for this one? Looks like you had to cut out a hole huh?
Thats exactly what I need mine for, a dirt bike. I've also got a small boat I'd like to be able to tow about 3 miles from my boat storage to the lake.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

wildroot said:


> Looks like you had to cut out a hole huh?


Oh, neither car there is mine, you can check the links are above each photo to the original poster...


----------



## srecko711 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have found class 1 hitches at JC Whitney ($150), Drop Hitch, The Hitch Store, USA Hitches, Monster Market Place, and Hitch Web. Whitney was the least expensive. I found class 2 hitches at Bavarian Auto Sport for $380.
I believe the class 1 hitches mount to the bumper mounting bolts and to the spare tire pan. The class 2 hitch should be a frame mount.
Good luck.


----------



## wildroot (Apr 18, 2008)

I found this site in the U.K. that will ship to the U.S. Total cost ifor a towbar for a e38 ncluding shipping around $350. This one attaches behind the bumper and are rated about twice what the JC Whitney (attaches to the bottom of the spare tire well) towbar is rated at. Should recieve in the next day or so.

www.eurotowbar.co.uk


----------



## srecko711 (Jul 17, 2007)

I had looked at hitches for my e38 when I was in Europe, but I was concerned because the hitchball did not appear to be removable, and I was told that the one that came with the hitch was metric. Any truth to this?


----------



## wildroot (Apr 18, 2008)

The one I got is removable. ball size looks about right but haven't measured it yet. If it's too big I'll have it machined down, too small i may have the ball cut off and another welded on in it's place.


----------



## srecko711 (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you install the tow bar from the UK? If so, are you satisfied with it and how difficult was installation?
Thanks.


----------

